# brasero dvd-rw problem



## gulanito (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi.
I'm using brasero. The programs work ok for CD CDRW and DVD, but when I put a DVD-RW it can't:
-erase
-import session
-burn image
-burn compilation

Basically, it don't recognize a DVD-rw.

What happen?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 8, 2009)

well, not enough info, try reading this
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6355&highlight=dvd-rw
and doing what i told to do this guy


----------



## gulanito (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry but is not the problem. The problem is whit brasero itself


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 8, 2009)

did you try what i said?


----------



## roddierod (Sep 8, 2009)

My first question is does the drive support DVD-RW?

Second can you burn DVD-RW from the commandline using growisofs or something like dvd+rw-format, you may get a more descriptive error that way.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 8, 2009)

you can burn dvd's with burncd as well


----------

